# What Were Your Favorite Cartoons As A Kid?



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)

When I was a kid, you had endless great cartoons.  It started like 6AM in the morning non-stop and ran till about noon.  Great action, stories, imagination, monsters, weapons, space and technology.  These cartoons built and drove the imaginations of the second half of the 20th century.  I check out the Saturday morning line up now and there isn't shit!  Stupid garbage about sharing and friendship and interracial diversity.  Check off your favorites above or tell me any other ones you remember liking.

A few others I thought of were
Scooby Doo
Batman
Superman
Spiderman
Tom and Jerry
Land of the Lost
Josie and the Pussycats
Banana Splits
Archie
The Thunderbirds
Atom Ant
Harlem Globtrotters
The Beatles and
Star Trek The Animated Series

It was the age of great cartoons.


----------



## Compost (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## dave p (Oct 2, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> When I was a kid, you had endless great cartoons.  It started like 6AM in the morning non-stop and ran till about noon.  Great action, stories, imagination, monsters, weapons, space and technology.  These cartoons built and drove the imaginations of the second half of the 20th century.  I check out the Saturday morning line up now and there isn't shit!  Stupid garbage about sharing and friendship and interracial diversity.  Check off your favorites above or tell me any other ones you remember liking.
> 
> A few others I thought of were
> Scooby Doo
> ...


I liked fractured fairy tales.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 2, 2018)

You forgot "Beany & Cecil".


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2018)

I knew about Mighty Mouse, before I knew about Mickey Mouse


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 2, 2018)

This is one of my favorites as an adult with the heart of a kid:


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> You forgot "Beany & Cecil".




For Sure!  Help!  Cecil, Help!  Surely far too violent and cruel what with throwing mustard and pepper on Cecil for today's kid.  It might give them ideas to go out and put condiments on other students.  

I also forgot Droopy and other stuff by Tex Avery.


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 2, 2018)

I liked Johnny Quest, and Warner Bros because they weren't PC.  They can't even show some of them today.


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 2, 2018)

After I grew up:


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2018)

rocky and bullwinkle..........

I am natasha after all. I gave up boris last week.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> This is one of my favorites as an adult with the heart of a kid:




I was also a big fan of Ren and Stimply, the early stuff, even if I wasn't a kid when they came on.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> I liked Johnny Quest, and Warner Bros because they weren't PC.  They can't even show some of them today.



My fave was Bandit


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2018)

Rocky and Bullwinkle. 

No one touches them.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 2, 2018)

Other than the Flintstones and Warner Bros, the cartoons you listed are all pretty mediocre. 

No Tom & Jerry? Seriously?

All of these 70s shows and no mention of Scooby Doo? WTF?

Besides, 80s cartoons were clearly superior.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2018)

That little roadrunner guy! Meep meep!


----------



## OldLady (Oct 2, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


>


Boy, those were oldies!   His GF tied to the railroad tracks most days, wasn't it?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



My other choice was Tom Terrific, with his faithful dog Manfred.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 2, 2018)

I dunno if this wolf character has a name but he's friggin hilarious


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 2, 2018)

Roadrunner....hands down....Beep Beep!


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 2, 2018)

Also the Tom & Jerry ants are a riot.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> I dunno if this wolf character has a name but he's friggin hilarious


The Three Little Pups (1953) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDb

Big Bad Dogcatcher


----------



## MindWars (Oct 2, 2018)

Scooby was my very , very favorite loved that one.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 2, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Before my time, I guess.  I've heard the name, but not the cartoon.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



according to IMDB, cartoon started on Captain Kangaroo


----------



## OldLady (Oct 2, 2018)

Sylvester was really funny, too...tweetie bird and that kangaroo....


----------



## OldLady (Oct 2, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Well, I sure remember Captain Kangaroo, but I even Googled Tom Terrific and it didn't look familiar at all.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 2, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> I liked Johnny Quest, and Warner Bros because they weren't PC.  They can't even show some of them today.



Yeah I saw Quest in its original incarnation.  It was violent as hell.  What you might see in syndication these days is censored.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Yeah I saw Quest in its original incarnation.  It was violent as hell.  What you might see in syndication these days is censored.



I did also, and yes it was very violent.  They used to make fun of Hadji because he was Indian.  lol!  I believe Tim Matheson who later became a big time actor (Animal House, and many others) was the voice of Johnny.


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 2, 2018)

`
Captain Planet and the Planeteers


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 2, 2018)

You know, even though it wasn't a real cartoon, more like live action puppets running around, two of my favorite shows growing up was H.R. Puffenstuff, and Lidsville.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, even though it wasn't a real cartoon, more like live action puppets running around,


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 2, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, even though it wasn't a real cartoon, more like live action puppets running around,



I also liked Lambchop.



By the way, did you know that there were rumors that Lidsville was a supporter of marijuana way back when?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I preferred Shari.

(Great legs, saw her recently on a Man from UNCLE episode)


----------



## Intolerant (Oct 2, 2018)

One of my favorites growing up.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2018)

Buncha kids on here


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 2, 2018)

Intolerant said:


> One of my favorites growing up.



Yep, that also was one of my favorites as well.


----------



## Intolerant (Oct 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorites growing up.
> ...


This one has a different take if you watched it lol.


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 2, 2018)

I didn't see Courageous Cat on the list.  I had a stuffed Minute Mouse (his sidekick) when I was two.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 2, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> When I was a kid, you had endless great cartoons.  It started like 6AM in the morning non-stop and ran till about noon.  Great action, stories, imagination, monsters, weapons, space and technology.  These cartoons built and drove the imaginations of the second half of the 20th century.  I check out the Saturday morning line up now and there isn't shit!  Stupid garbage about sharing and friendship and interracial diversity.  Check off your favorites above or tell me any other ones you remember liking.
> 
> A few others I thought of were
> Scooby Doo
> ...



'Land of the Lost' was a live-action series.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 2, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> I didn't see Courageous Cat on the list.  I had a stuffed Minute Mouse (his sidekick) when I was two.



Courageous Cat theme by New York Dolls


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2018)

I liked...

Flintstones
Rocky and Bulwinkle
Speed Racer
Bugs


----------



## fncceo (Oct 2, 2018)

New Zoo Review


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, even though it wasn't a real cartoon, more like live action puppets running around,


Hated that show
Remember Diver Dan?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


no


----------



## fncceo (Oct 2, 2018)

'Thunderbirds' was the bomb.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


----------



## fncceo (Oct 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Don't forget Miss Minerva,  Diver Dan's fishy girlfriend.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2018)

fncceo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


She was hawt


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Other than the Flintstones and Warner Bros, the cartoons you listed are all pretty mediocre.
> 
> No Tom & Jerry? Seriously?
> 
> ...




I guess your reading is as bad as your comprehension.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2018)

Supercar


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 2, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Courageous Cat theme by New York Dolls



Very cool!  Thanks.  Like the NY Dolls too.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 2, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Other than the Flintstones and Warner Bros, the cartoons you listed are all pretty mediocre.
> ...



Why would you post world-famous cartoons such as Tom & Jerry as an afterthought yet include low-tier garbage like the Herculoids in the poll?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Tom and Jerry sucked
Warner Brothers had better cartoons


----------



## deanrd (Oct 2, 2018)

The Far Side

the far side cartoon


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> The Far Side
> 
> the far side cartoon


Never saw it as a cartoon


----------



## petro (Oct 2, 2018)

Rocky and Bullwinkle, 
Along with the other segments from it...
Dudley Do Right,
Peabody and Sherman and
Fractured Fairy Tales. 

Didn't see Underdog on that list.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I prefer Goldwyn Meyer's zany slapstick to Warner Bros' smart ass tricksters. Not to say that Bugs and Daffy aren't funny, they're definitely classics. It's all a matter of personal taste but _really_... there's something seriously wrong with anyone who says Tom & Jerry _sucks_.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Wabbit Season


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2018)

petro said:


> Rocky and Bullwinkle,
> Along with the other segments from it...
> Dudley Do Right,
> Peabody and Sherman and
> ...


Underdog was there

Wally Cox was great


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2018)

Thankfully, Mickey Mouse was not on the list


----------



## petro (Oct 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky and Bullwinkle,
> ...


Oops...missed it.
Underdog +1.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky and Bullwinkle,
> ...




Sweet Polly Purebread.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## impuretrash (Oct 2, 2018)

toobfreak said:


>



The animation and art is so bad, it's unintentionally hilarious.

Now, 90s Batman was *quality*.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)

Full Rocky & Bull episode including Fractured Fairytales and Sherman and Mr. Peabody


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 2, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> When I was a kid, you had endless great cartoons.  It started like 6AM in the morning non-stop and ran till about noon.  Great action, stories, imagination, monsters, weapons, space and technology.  These cartoons built and drove the imaginations of the second half of the 20th century.  I check out the Saturday morning line up now and there isn't shit!  Stupid garbage about sharing and friendship and interracial diversity.  Check off your favorites above or tell me any other ones you remember liking.
> 
> A few others I thought of were
> Scooby Doo
> ...



Felix the Cat .. Fractured Flickers and Dudley Do-Right

.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 3, 2018)

I would run home from first grade to watch what ever cartoons were shown on the Cowboy John show.. Usually Buggs or Porkey Pig. That was the show where Leroy farted. I liked that show because I had been on it (not the same day that Leroy was)  I knew Cowboy John always asked what you wanted to be when you grew up, and I was ready to answer, but in the excitement I said I wanted to be a United States Prisoner instead of a United States President. 
The Last Ride Of Cowboy John, Black Bart And The Infamous Leroy - BestOfSwla


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 3, 2018)

To name a few...

Voltron
Thundercats
Silverhawks
Transformers
G.I. Joe
Battle of the Planets

He-Man and the Masters of the Universe
Godzilla
M.A.S.K.


----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2018)

*Any and everything by Disney. *


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2018)

toobfreak said:


>


Popeye was a one trick pony

How many times can he beat up Bluto?


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2018)

Any cartoon poll that doesn’t include Bugs Bunny is #fakenews.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2018)

toobfreak said:


>


Loved Foghorn and that Sheepdog who would beat up Wilie Coyote


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2018)

Toro said:


> Any cartoon poll that doesn’t include Bugs Bunny is #fakenews.


It has Warner Brothers....Bugs, Daffy, Road Runner


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 3, 2018)

Animaniacs.  I also liked watching Pinky and the Brain.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2018)

I still look fondly at watching Itchy and Scratchy as a child


----------



## my2¢ (Oct 3, 2018)

My faith in humanity restored.  From a quick glance I didn't notice a single Fritz the Cat.  



​


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2018)

Speed Racer....
Scooby Doo

I remember showing my younger brother Speed Racer....he had grown up with the G.I. Joe cartoons where all the bad guys who got shot were some form of robot.....

In the episode, the Assassins guild use a sniper to shoot Racer X.....it shows the cross hair floating on Racer X, the shot is fired and he slumps in his car....my brother couldn't believe they actually showed a character getting shot.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 3, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Speed Racer....
> Scooby Doo
> 
> I remember showing my younger brother Speed Racer....he had grown up with the G.I. Joe cartoons where all the bad guys who got shot were some form of robot.....
> ...



The bad guys on Jonny Quest in the 60s were shot, stabbed, arrowed, buried alive, blown up, dropped into volcanoes, fried with flame throwers, and eaten alive by all manner of creatures.  All with the requisite screams and sound effects, and the good guys always won.

It was great entertainment.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 3, 2018)

I loved Garfield and the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 3, 2018)

Another great one.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 6, 2018)

I havent read the whole thread but there was a cartoon called Marine Boy that older posters may remember. He had special swimming powers underwater and did a lot of good work under the ocean.


----------



## WillMunny (Oct 17, 2018)

The Saturday morning Wile E. Coyote and Roadrunner cartoons, of course.  Whenever the coyote fell off a cliff I loved the way you could see a little puff of dust in the distance when he hit the ground.


----------

